

14 Year Old App Developer {Shovel Bird} - forsythapps
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/shovel-bird/id879300258?mt=8

======
dylz
My thoughts - I'm going to be super blunt to you: You've contributed nothing
at all other than repeated app store links, and everything you've made is a
ripoff of something.

I'm a kid too - what you're doing spamming knockoff apps while using a title
like ^ accomplishes nothing but makes people dislike even more.

